# Sharing My Original Music and Sound Effects - Over 2000 Tracks



## Eric Matyas (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've created over 2000 tracks of original music and sound effects that you are welcome to use during your role-playing games, for video games, films, podcasts (or anything else you can think of.) All I ask is to be attributed as indicated on my website:

soundimage.org/

I sincerely hope some of my tracks are helpful!


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2021)

Working link! 









						Soundimage.org
					

Free Music, Sounds and Images for your Projects by Eric Matyas




					soundimage.org


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jun 16, 2021)

Greetings Fellow Creatives!

This week’s new sounds are on my SFX – Weather page. 

LIGHT RAIN + THUNDER (1-4)

Sound Effects -Weather | Soundimage.org

If you feel that my 2000+ free tracks of music and sound effects are helpful, please consider making a small donation on my website to help support my efforts. Soundimage is 100% community supported.

Thanks in advance and have a good week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jun 23, 2021)

Happy Start of Summer!

To kick things off, this week’s new free music tracks are:

On my Action 3 page:

THE PIXELTOWN GRAND PRIX 2 – (Looping) – More wild fun!

action 3 | Soundimage.org

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

DOWNTOWN PIXELTOWN – (Looping) – A nice, happy-go-lucky track that might sound nice in an upbeat 2D game.

Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Funny 8 page:

CARTOON CHAOS – (Looping) – That’s some of the best kind of chaos!

Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

Fun stuff! 

So if you find that my 2000+ free tracks of music and sound effects are helpful, please consider making a small donation on my website to help support my efforts. Soundimage is made possible by financial support from the creative community. 

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 23, 2021)

I appreciate the size of the catalog, and while I haven't found anything that fits the tone of my typical games, now I'm inspired to come up with a one-shot that's got a more 90s-video-game vibe so I could use some of these.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 1, 2021)

RangerWickett said:


> I appreciate the size of the catalog, and while I haven't found anything that fits the tone of my typical games, now I'm inspired to come up with a one-shot that's got a more 90s-video-game vibe so I could use some of these.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



You're very welcome!  

Hi everyone,

This week’s new free music tracks are:

On my Fantasy 12 page:

“THE LAND OF DESPAIR”

Fantasy 12 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 10 page:

“DIGITAL GRUNGE”

Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

Don’t forget to check out my higher-quality Ogg music packs containing all of my tracks from various genres. They’re super reasonable and a cool way to support my efforts.

Enjoy and have a good weekend!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 7, 2021)

Does anyone need some custom music created? My keyboard synthesizers are built for rapid music creation so tracks that used to take days to create can be done in a few short hours. That means a huge cost savings to everyone. Feel free to contact me…I can work with almost any budget. 

Custom Work | Soundimage.org

That said, this week’s new free-to-use-with-attribution tracks are:

On my Sci-Fi 10 page:

“DIGITAL CHATTER”

“DIGITAL CHATTER 2”

Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

And please don’t forget to check out my higher-quality Ogg music packs. Each one contains all of my tracks from a particular genre. 

Enjoy and have a good week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi Folks,

I just opened a brand new page, Puzzle Music 7, with this week’s new free tracks:

LIGHT PUZZLES 8

LIGHT PUZZLES 9

LIGHT PUZZLES 10

Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

Please know that they don’t have to be used for puzzle-related things…it’s just what came to mind when I created them. Same for all my tracks throughout my site. 

CUSTOM WORK

Does anyone need some custom music created? My keyboard synthesizers are built for rapid music creation so tracks that used to take days to create can be done in a few short hours. That means a huge cost savings to everyone. Feel free to contact me…I can work with almost any budget.

Custom Work | Soundimage.org

Have a good week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 19, 2021)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

This week’s new free-to-use-with-attribution music tracks are:

On my Fantasy 12 page:

SWEET DREAMING 
SWEET DREAMING_v001
Fantasy 12 | Soundimage.org

On my Puzzle Music 7 page:

SNOWY PUZZLER
SNOWY PUZZLER_v001
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 10 page:

GALACTIC RENAISSANCE
Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

I hope everyone has a productive week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 28, 2021)

It’s been a busy week, but I managed to create a couple of cool new music tracks for your projects. They live on my Techno page:

"TechnoTronic"

"TechnoTronic 2"

Techno | Soundimage.org

As always, they are 100% free to use with attribution. Attribution information is here:

Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

Don’t forget about my higher-quality Ogg music tracks and packs…they really help a lot to support my site.  

Enjoy…and please stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 4, 2021)

Well, another busy week…been working on some client music…but here are a couple of new free music tracks for your projects: 

On my Puzzle Music 7 page, we have:

LIGHT PUZZLES 11 – (Looping)

Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 10 page:

CYBER GRUNGE – (Looping)

Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

As always, they are 100% free to use with attribution. 

Enjoy and please share!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 10, 2021)

Greetings everyone!

Here are some brand new music tracks for ya. Free to use with attribution: 

On my Funny 8 page, we have:

SLIMY WEIRDNESS – (Looping)

Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

And on my Puzzle Music 7 page, we have:

QUIRKY QUARKS – (Looping)

Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

Don’t forget about my premium Ogg music packs. They sound great, are super reasonable and can save you a ton of time. 

Enjoy and please share!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 18, 2021)

A SPECIAL REQUEST

If you find my 2000+ tracks of free music and sound effects helpful, please consider making a small donation on my site to help support my efforts. I don't allow advertising on the site because I feel it would be distracting to my visitors so I pay for everything myself and donations from the community really help me a lot.  
Soundimage.org

I also have Ogg music packs for sale that are super-reasonable and help to support the site as well. 
Ogg Music Packs | Soundimage.org

Lastly, if you happen to need some original music created, I do that as well at very low cost to everyone. One of my goals with this project is to make good-sounding music available to anyone. More information is here:
Custom Music | Soundimage.org

That said, this week’s new free music track is:

On my Epic / Battle page:
ANCIENT CRUSADES
epic battle | Soundimage.org

As always, it’s 100% free to use with attribution.

Enjoy and please stay safe!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 25, 2021)

Lots of stuff going on this week:

THEMED MUSIC PACKS

Themed music packs are on the way and will be available in higher-quality Ogg format. This should make the task of finding music for your projects a lot easier. 

NEW HIGHER-QUALITY OGG TRACKS

My Funny/Quirky/Weird page now has higher-quality Ogg versions of the tracks on it. There are some seriously quirky tracks on that page…lol. I’m working on doing the same with my other funny pages. 

Funny Music | Soundimage.org

That said, this week’s new free MP3 music tracks are:

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

BOARDWALK ARCADE 2
Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Puzzle Music 7 page:

COOL PUZZLE GROOVIN’ 2
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

I sincerely hope some of my tracks are helpful.  And, as always, feel free to share your projects if you wish…I love to see how creative people are using my music!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey Creatives,

Well, I can’t believe August is almost over. Soon Fall will be here (my favorite time of the year.)

Anyhow, this week’s new free MP3 music tracks are:

On my new Rock page: 

ROCK DRAMA
’80s SUMMERTIME
Rock | Soundimage.org

Please don’t forget about my higher-quality Ogg music tracks and packs. They sound great and are a cool way to support my efforts.

See you in September!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey Everyone,

I have a couple of cool new tracks for you:

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

CYBERPUNK ARCADE 2
Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 10 page:

CYBERPUNK BARS
Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

No, I’m not obsessed with cyberpunk music….well…yeah I am…sort of…lol.

Anyhow, enjoy (and please consider donating to support my efforts if you can.)


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 15, 2021)

Wow, I can't believe we're half way through September already. After a long summer, I'm really looking forward to some cooler weather.

So let's see...

More progress with my new Rock page. We have:

"HOMETOWN NOSTALGIA"

"SASSY COUNTRY GIRLS"

Rock | Soundimage.org

And higher quality Ogg versions of my tracks are now available on my Funny 2 page. 

Funny Music 2 | Soundimage.org

As always, my music is 100% free to use with attribution. 

Enjoy...stay safe...and please share my site!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 22, 2021)

Greetings Fellow Creatives!

This week’s new free music tracks are on my brand new Jazz / Big Band page:

BIG BAND SWINGIN’
MELLOW MIND
Jazz / Big Band | Soundimage.org

Both tracks are available as looping and non-looping. 

This is going to be a fun page to build!

In the meantime, please don’t forget about my Ogg music packs and tracks. They’re a great way to support my efforts. 

Enjoy and please stay healthy.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy End of September…Halloween will be here in no time!

So this week has been very hectic (and it’s not over yet) but I did manage to create a new free music track to add to my new Jazz / Big Band page:

BIG BAND MAN – When he’s not out fighting crime, he’s conducting a big band. Pretty cool…and classy, too!
Jazz / Big Band | Soundimage.org

This track, like my 2000+ other tracks, is 100% free to use with attribution. 

Attribution information is here:
Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

Please stay healthy and I'll see you in October!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey Folks,

Another very hectic week (ugh!) but I did manage to create a new free music track to share: 

ELECTRIC OCEAN SUNSET 

Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

As always, it’s 100% free to use with attribution, just like my 2000+ other tracks. 

Enjoy and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Oct 16, 2021)

Greetings Everyone,

I released 2 new music tracks this week:

“GALACTIC POLE POSITION”

“RUINS ON RIGEL 3”

They’re 100% free to use with attribution, like my 2000+ other tracks. 

You’ll find them here:
Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy and please share my site!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey there fellow creatives,

Here are this week’s new free music tracks:

On my Funny 8 page:
“SLIME INVADERS”
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

On my Horror 2 page:
“STRANGENESS IN THE NIGHT”
Horror Music 2 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 10 page:
“CYBER STREET CRUISING”
Sci-Fi 10 | Soundimage.org

HALLOWEEN MUSIC
If anyone needs some Halloween music and sounds, be sure to check out these pages on my site:

Dark / Ominous | Soundimage.org
Dark / Ominous 2 | Soundimage.org
Horror Music | Soundimage.org
Sound effects - creepy | Soundimage.org

Everything is 100% free to use with attribution.  

Stay healthy and please share my site!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 1, 2021)

Greetings Everyone,

This week’s new free music tracks are:

On my new Sci-Fi 11 page:

CREEPY LAB DRONES (1-3)
Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

On my Sci-Fi Ambience page:

WEIRD LAB LOOPS (1-5) 
Sci-Fi Ambience | Soundimage.org

As always, they’re completely free to use with attribution. 

If you can, please consider making a small donation on my site to support my efforts.  

And don’t forget about my Ogg music packs and tracks. They’re a cool way to support my efforts, too.

Stay healthy and have a good week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 8, 2021)

Hey Fellow Creators,

This week’s new free MP3 music tracks are:

On my Dark/Ominous 2 page:

“NIGHT THINGS”
Dark / Ominous 2 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

“UNEASY ANTICIPATION”
“UNEASY ANTICIPATION_v001”
Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

CUSTOM MUSIC 

Need some custom music created for your project? I try very hard to keep it affordable for everyone. Info is here:
Custom Music | Soundimage.org

OGG MUSIC PACKS AND TRACKS

For those of you who are new to my site, many of my tracks are also available in Ogg format. 

Why use Ogg tracks?

1. They tend to loop better in games.
2. They sound fantastic…almost as good as the original WAV recordings (but are much smaller in size…perfect for games and apps.)
3. They’re a cool way to support my efforts.

The MP3 versions, as always, are 100% free to use.  

So enjoy, stay healthy and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 16, 2021)

Another busy week, but I managed to get a couple of new tracks done. Free to use, as always, with attribution:

On my Funny 8 page, we have:

“CARNIVAL OF STRANGENESS”
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

And on my Puzzle Music 7 page:

“PUZZLE TECHNICA”
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 23, 2021)

Greetings Creative Souls,

This week’s new free-to-use-with-attribution music tracks are:

On my Sci-Fi 11 page:

CYBERPUNK ARCADE 3
Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

And on my Rock page:

CROSS COUNTRY TRUCKIN’
Rock | Soundimage.org

OTHER NEWS

I’m working on an Ogg music pack for my Funny/Quirky/Weird music. It shouldn’t be too much longer before it’s done. 

COMPILATION ALBUMS

I’ve had a good number of people from the community tell me that they enjoy listening to my music while doing other things, like coding their games, so I’m considering creating some albums from my music. If anyone has requests or suggestions, feel free to message/email me.

Enjoy my free assets…and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 30, 2021)

Big News!

All 191 music tracks on my Funny pages are now available as higher-quality Ogg downloads. You can download them individually or all-at-once as a music pack. There are lots of chiptunes-style tracks in that collection that would work in 2D games as well as all kinds of quirky, odd and strange pieces that can be used in all kinds of things. 

Here’s the link:
Funny Music | Soundimage.org

That said, this week’s new free MP3 tracks are:

On my Rock page:

“OUTDOOR ADVENTURES”
“HAPPY HOUR”
Rock | Soundimage.org

Enjoy…and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm working on Themed Music Packs in higher-quality Ogg format which I hope will be helpful. This week’s pack is "Fantasy Settings," which contains Earthy-sounding music tracks for locations like villages, bogs, forests, castles and other settings. The tracks are contained in a Zip folder so they can be downloaded all at once. You’ll find it on this page on my site:

MUSIC PACKS AND COLLECTIONS
Music Packs and Collections | Soundimage.org

Lots more to come!

In the meantime, this week’s brand new free MP3 tracks are:

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

ARCADE ADVENTURES 2
Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Funny 8 page:

WINDLE’S WHIMSICAL WORLD
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,

In keeping with the holiday spirit, I’ve created a couple of new frosty-sounding tracks for your projects. Free, as always, to use with attribution. They are:

On my Fantasy 12 page:

“MAGIC SNOWFALL”
Fantasy 12 | Soundimage.org

And on my Puzzle Music 7 page:

“ARCTIC PUZZLER”
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

If you can, please consider making a small donation on my site to support my efforts. Soundimage is 100% community supported. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Dec 29, 2021)

Greetings!

I have some new music to share...free, as always, to use with attribution:

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

ARCADE ADVENTURES 3 – (Looping) – This one might sound cool in a fast-paced arcade-style space game…or perhaps something else.

Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

CYBERPUNK HEROES – (Looping) – Superheroes of the future? 

Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jan 5, 2022)

Happy 2022!

A big THANK YOU to those of you who supported my efforts in 2021...this wouldn't be possible without you.  

You rock!

That said, here's some brand new free music to start off the new year:

On my Fantasy 12 page, we have:

"ANCIENT GAME MENU"

Fantasy 12 | Soundimage.org

And on my Puzzle Music 7 page:

"MIND BENDER 2"

Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey Folks,

I had another very busy week, but I did manage to create a new track for everyone:

ACOUSTIC ROCK DRAMA – (Looping)

100% free to use with attribution, it's on my new Rock page...here's the link:

Rock | Soundimage.org

If you can, please consider making a small donation on my site...they really help a lot. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jan 18, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

Please don't forget to check out my Ogg music collections containing hundreds of my tracks in higher-quality Ogg format. They sound great, loop better in game engines and are a cool way to support my site. 

Right now "Fantasy" and "Sci-Fi" seem to be the most popular but many of my other genres are available as well...so enjoy!

That said, this week's new free MP3 tracks are:

On my Puzzle Music  7 page:

"GLISTENING PUZZLES" – (Looping) 
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

On my Jazz/Big Band page:

"SLAPSTICK" – (Looping) 
Jazz / Big Band | Soundimage.org

And on my Rock page:

"CLOSURE" – (Looping)
Rock | Soundimage.org

Stay healthy, have a good week and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

This week's brand new free music tracks are:

On my Chiptunes 5 page:

TECHNOCADE – (Looping)
Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And on my Events/Travel 2 page:

DREAMING OF ITALY 
Events / Travel 2 | Soundimage.org

Does anyone need some custom music created? Just give me  a shout!  

In the meantime, please stay healthy and safe.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Feb 1, 2022)

Happy February Everyone,

To begin the new month, I'm sharing some brand new sound effects and ambient sounds that I recorded. They are 100% free to use with attribution, just like my music tracks. You'll find them on my Urban Ambience page:

"STREET AMBIENCE 7" 

"PASSENGER TRAIN ARRIVING AT STATION "

Urban Ambience | Soundimage.org

Enjoy and have a good week!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Feb 9, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

This week's new free-to-use-with-attribution music tracks are both on my Puzzle Music 7 page:

MIND BENDER 2_LoFi 

PUZZLE TECHNICA_LoFi 

Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

Please keep in mind that they can, of course, be used for all kinds of other things besides puzzle games. 

And please don't forget about my Ogg tracks and collections. 

Enjoy and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi everyone,

If anyone is interested in checking out some cool videos featuring my music tracks, here's a link to my YouTube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6mnTEE6xP74YcZDpkKGy-A/videos

Please feel free to like and subscribe.

That said, more new music tracks are ready for your projects...100% free to use with attribution. They are:

SKY PUZZLE_LoFi 

COOL PUZZLER_LoFi

BUBBLE GUM PUZZLER_LoFi

They all live on my Puzzle Music page:

Puzzle Music | Soundimage.org

Attribution information is here:

Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

Enjoy...stay healthy and keep creating!


----------



## Hatmatter (Feb 15, 2022)

Eric Matyas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've created over 2000 tracks of original music and sound effects that you are welcome to use during your role-playing games, for video games, films, podcasts (or anything else you can think of.) All I ask is to be attributed as indicated on my website:
> 
> ...



What a wonderful gift to share with the community! Thank you, Eric!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Feb 22, 2022)

Hatmatter said:


> What a wonderful gift to share with the community! Thank you, Eric!



You're very welcome!   

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to share a couple of cool new tracks on my City/Urban pages. They are:

"STAGE DOOR"_LoFi
city urban | Soundimage.org

"SODIUM VAPOR_v001"_LoFi 
city urban 2 | Soundimage.org

As always, they are 100% free to use with attribution. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Mar 3, 2022)

Happy March,  Fellow Creatives,

This week's new free-to-use-with-attribution music tracks are:

"CYBERPUNK HEROES"_LoFi 

"UNEASY ANTICIPATION_v001"_LoFi

Both tracks live on my Sci-Fi 11 page. Here's  a link:

Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

Please don't forget about my Ogg music packs and tracks...they're a cool way to help support my efforts.  Donations help a lot, too.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Mar 8, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I have a bunch of brand new music tracks to share with you. As always,  they are 100% free to use with attribution:

On my Drama 3 page:
"WHO DONE IT?"
Drama 3 | Soundimage.org

On my Funny 8 page:
"MORE COOKIE HEISTS"
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

And on my Positive/Upbeat page:
"PICNIC BY THE RIVER"
"CHUG ALONG, LITTLE ENGINE"
Positive Upbeat | Soundimage.org

Please feel free to share my site on social media or anywhere you think it might be helpful.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Mar 15, 2022)

Hey Fellow Creatives,

I've uploaded more free tracks to share with everyone:

On my Sci-Fi 11 page:
"KEEP MOVING"
https://soundimage.org/sci-fi-11/

On my Funny 8 page:
"EXTRA CHEESE, PLEASE"
https://soundimage.org/funny-8/

CUSTOM MUSIC
If anyone needs some custom music created, I would love to help out. Here's some information:
https://soundimage.org/custom-work/

Enjoy, please stay safe and keep being creative.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

This week's new free music tracks are:

"SPIFF THE SPACEMAN"

"GRUNGY OLD CODE"

You can freely download them here:

Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

If you can, please consider making a small donation on my website to help support my hard work.  

Be well and please stay safe.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Mar 31, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

This week I'm releasing two new tracks on my Chiptunes 5 page...

"QUIRKY COIN-OP GAMES"
"MAIN STREET PIXELVILLE"
Chiptunes 5 | Soundimage.org

And one on my Funny 8 page:

"CRAZY CHASE"
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

Please don't forget about my Ogg music collections and tracks. They sound great and are a cool way to support my hard work. 

Donations help a lot, too. 

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I had a super-busy week, but I did manage to get a fun track done. You'll find it on my Jazz/Big Band page:

SHUFFLIN’ 
Jazz / Big Band | Soundimage.org

100% free to use with attribution,  just like my 2000+ other tracks.

 I sincerely hope some of my tracks are helpful in your projects.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Apr 14, 2022)

You asked for it, you got it!

After receiving numerous requests, my higher-quality Ogg music packs are now available as Zip folders so you can download all of my music tracks at once.  This will be a huge time-saver.

Available genres are:

Fantasy Music - 261 Tracks

Sci-Fi Music - 260  Tracks

Funny / Quirky / Weird Music - Over 200 Tracks

Puzzle Music - 130 Tracks

Chiptunes Music - Over 100 Tracks

Action Music - Over 80 Tracks

Dark/Ominous Music - Over 50 Tracks

Horror/Surreal Music - Over 50 Tracks

Ogg Music Packs | Soundimage.org

That said, here's a brand new track to start my Country page:

"COUNTRY ROMANCE"
Country | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Apr 22, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

Glad to see people are using my new-and-improved Ogg music packs...that's great! 

I added  another pack this week from my looping music page. 

Ogg Music Packs | Soundimage.org

Please note that my other genres are full of looping tracks as well...these were just the first ones that I created. 

That said, I have a fun new track to share on my Epic/Battle page:

"HIGH SEAS ADVENTURES"
epic battle | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Apr 30, 2022)

Well, it was another crazy busy week (ugh!) but I did manage to create a new production bed to share. Free to use with attribution, you'll find it on my new Country page:

"CHUGGIN' THROUGH THE BLUE GRASS STATE"
Country | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (May 5, 2022)

Happy May Everyone,

Continuing my quest to build my free ambient sounds library, I've got a  couple of new ones to share:

"ELECTRO DRONE"
"ELECTRO DRONE 2"

You'll find them here:

Sci-Fi Ambience | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, please stay safe and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (May 11, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I have a couple of new tracks to share:

On my Classical Sounding page:

"STRINGS OF SADNESS "
classical | Soundimage.org

On my Country page:

"COUNTRY DOO WOP"
Country | Soundimage.org

As always, they're 100% free to use with attribution, just like my 2400+ other tracks.

If you can, please consider making a small donation on my site to help support my efforts.  

Have a good week and please stay safe.


----------



## Eric Matyas (May 18, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

I've got some brand new sounds to share...100% free to use with attribution, just like my music tracks. You'll find them on my SFX - Weather page:

RAIN AND THUNDER – OUTSIDE 

RAIN AND THUNDER – THROUGH WINDOW

RAIN TAPPING ON METAL CHIMNEY

Sound Effects -Weather | Soundimage.org

Enjoy and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (May 25, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I had another super-busy week (I seem to be having a lot of those lately) but I did manage to create a fun new music track to share with you:

"SHUFFLIN' THROUGH CENTRAL PARK"

It's on my City/Urban 3 page...here's the link:

Urban Music 3 | Soundimage.org

As always, it's 100% free to use with attribution. Attribution information is here:

Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

Enjoy and please stay safe.


----------



## Eric Matyas (May 31, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

Content creators keep asking me if they can use my assets in projects intended to make money...

The answer is YES...please do! 

As long as you use my assets within projects and properly attribute me, it's perfectly fine.  Here's a link to my attribution page:

Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

What you CANNOT do is resell my assets outright or, say, make an original soundtrack from my music and sell that. That would be illegal. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me.

That said, this week's brand new sounds are:

On my Sci-Fi Ambience page:
"ELECTRO DRONE"
Sci-Fi Ambience | Soundimage.org

And on my Urban Ambience page:
"STREET AMBIENCE 1-3"_5-28-22
Urban Ambience | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jun 7, 2022)

Does anyone need some custom music created? Feel free to contact me...I'd love to help out!

Custom Music | Soundimage.org

That said, this week's new free tracks are on my Urban Ambience page:

STREET AMBIENCE 6-6-22 – (Evening) 

LIGHT RAIL TRAIN 

LIGHT RAIL TRAIN 2

Urban Ambience | Soundimage.org

Enjoy...and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey Folks,

Another crazy-busy week, but I did manage to create a couple of new music tracks. Free as always to use with attribution. They are:

On my Funny 8 page:

"DOCTOR X AND HIS LABORATORY"
Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

"SINISTER CYBORG ACTIVITY "
Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

CUSTOM MUSIC

Need some custom music created? Give me a shout! 

In the meantime, please stay safe and keep being creative. Creativity is good!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 5, 2022)

Happy July Everyone,

This week’s brand new music tracks are:

On my Puzzle Music 7 page:

“QUIRKY CONSTRUCTION”
Puzzle Music 7 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

“AN INTROSPECTIVE AUTOMATON”
“SNEAKIN’ AROUND A CYBER DUMP”
Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

If you happen to use some of my music, please feel free to share your project(s) if you wish…I love to see how creative people are using my tracks!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 12, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

I had a rough couple of weeks, but I managed to get a couple of new tracks done to share with the community. They're on my City/Urban 3 page:

"THE CLASSIC PRIVATE EYE"

"OLD TIME CROOKS"

Urban Music 3 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 20, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives!

I've had some questions about how to properly attribute me when using my music. It's super easy. 

Let's say, for example, that you're using two of my tracks, "MIND BENDER" and "NETHERPLACE" in your project. 

If you're using only my music (and not music by other artists) then you would attribute me like this:

Music by Eric Matyas
www.soundimage.org 

(The reference to my website doesn't have to be an actual link.)

Now, let's say you're using those two tracks of mine AND music by another artist or artists. In this case, you need to identify my tracks so people know which ones are mine. So you need to attribute me like this:

"MIND BENDER"
"NETHERPLACE"
by Eric Matyas
www.soundimage.org

(Again, the reference to my website doesn't have to be an actual link.)

All of this information can be found on the attribution information page on my site:

Attribution Info | Soundimage.org

There's also information about how to attribute me in other kinds of projects, like podcasts, theater productions, etc.

If anyone has any  questions, please don't hesitate to contact me. My email address is on the homepage of my site. 

Enjoy and keep creating!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jul 26, 2022)

Well, I don't "toot my whistle" very often, but I have to say that I'm very proud of this so I thought I'd share:

Praise for Soundimage | Soundimage.org

Btw, if anyone needs some custom music created, just let me know...I'd love to help out!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 4, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

Please don't forget about my Ogg music packs. Each pack contains all of my tracks to date from my most popular genres:

Fantasy Music - Over 261 Tracks
Sci-Fi Music - Over 260  Tracks
Funny / Quirky / Weird Music - Over 200 Tracks
Puzzle Music - Over 130 Tracks
Chiptunes Music - Over 100 Tracks
Action Music - Over 80 Tracks
Looping Music - Over 60 Tracks
Dark/Ominous Music - Over 50 Tracks
Horror/Surreal Music - Over 50 Tracks

The packs are contained in Zip folders so you can quickly download everything at once. 

You can access them from my music pages, or from here:

Ogg Music Packs | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 11, 2022)

Hey everyone,

I have some brand new music tracks to share with the community...100% free to use with attribution. They are both on my new Rock page:

"ROCK DRAMA 2084"
"SUMMERTIME ROMANCE"
Rock | Soundimage.org

Enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative!   

Soundimage.org


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 18, 2022)

Greetings Everyone,

Another hectic week...ugh...but I did manage to create a couple of cool new tracks to share:

"TUNNELS UNDER METROPOLIS "
"TUNNELS UNDER METROPOLIS _v001"

You'll find them on my City/Urban 3 page. Here's a link:
Urban Music 3 | Soundimage.org

Other News

Glad to see that my Ogg music packs are coming in handy! They should be a huge time-saver...plus you can create your own playlists and listen to them to audition tracks while doing other things. 

So enjoy...and as always, please stay safe and keep being creative.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Aug 25, 2022)

Does anyone need some custom music created?  Give me a shout...I'd love to help!

Custom Music | Soundimage.org

That said, I have a cool new music track to share with everyone...100% free to use with attribution, like my other 2000+ tracks:

"OFF-WORLD INDUSTRY "

It lives on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 2, 2022)

Greetings Fellow Creatives,

I have a new music track to share with you:

"THE GRUNGE MEISTER"

As always, it's 100% free to download and use with attribution.  You'll find it on my Funny 8 page.

Funny 8 | Soundimage.org

Enjoy and please stay safe.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey everyone,

I have a couple of new music tracks to share on my Sci-Fi 11 page:

"OFF WORLD SUNRISE" – On some faraway planet? What would it look like? 

"THE MIND OF THE CITY" – (Looping) – Perhaps cities of the future will have their own “minds” to run everything. 

Sci-Fi 11 | Soundimage.org

Please don't forget about my Ogg music packs. They enable you to download all of my tracks at once for my most popular genres. A huge time-saver. 

Ogg Music Packs | Soundimage.org

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi everyone,

As of this past week, the black and pink buttons on my site that take you to my higher-quality Ogg tracks and packs on Gumroad are not displaying properly nor are they working properly. I am working with my web hosting company to resolve the issue. In the meantime, please don’t use them.

You can still download my tracks freely in mp3 format. The links are under the players for each track.

If you need a particular track or pack in Ogg format, please email me and I’ll send you a direct link to it on Gumroad. My email address is on my homepage.

As always, please stay safe and keep creating.


----------



## Eric Matyas (Oct 17, 2022)

Greetings!

The buttons issue on my website has been resolved and everything is working perfectly.

Enjoy!  

soundimage.org/


----------



## Eric Matyas (Nov 14, 2022)

Happy November Everyone!

I can't believe a month has gone by...I've been super-busy creating custom music for clients.  Anyone need some custom music created? Give me a shout...my contact information is here:

Custom Music | Soundimage.org

I can work with most budgets.  And, as always, my 2500+ tracks on my site are completely free to use with attribution.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Eric Matyas (Jan 4, 2023)

Happy New Year Everyone!

To kick off 2023, I have some cool new tracks that might work well under title screens and menus. They are:

On my Fantasy 12 page:

THE FABLED FOREST – (Looping)
Fantasy 12 | Soundimage.org

And on my Sci-Fi 12 page:

SNOWFALL IN DYSTOPIA – (Looping)
CIRCUIT PUNK GAME MENU – (Looping)
Sci-Fi 12 | Soundimage.org

SOUND EFFECTS PACKS

Since my Ogg music packs are doing so well, I plan to release sound effects packs this year as well. The sounds will most likely be in WAV, Ogg and MP3 format.

If anyone has any suggestions for sound effects, please feel free to share them.

In the meantime, enjoy, stay safe and keep being creative!


----------

